# Guns And Rifles of WW1 and WW2



## A.Rafay

*All of the major military powers of World War 1 And 2 made extensive use of Different types of Rifles And Guns Including Machine Guns And Handguns. *
*Rifles were the most common infantry weapons used in World War I. The bolt-action rifle was a favorite of Allied troops. A bolt-action rifle had a range of about 1,400 meters (0.87 miles) and could fire fifteen rounds a minute.*

*Steyr Mannlicher M1888*








The Steyr Mannlicher M1888 was a bolt-action rifle used by several European armies 1888&#8211;1945. Derived from the 1885 and later 1886 models, it was the first rifle that utilized the "enbloc clip".





















*In service* 
1888&#8211;1945

*Used by*
Austria-Hungary, Austria, Bulgaria, Czechoslovakia, Germany, Greece, Hungary, Italy, Poland, Thailand, Chile

*Wars* 

1891 Chilean Civil War,
Boxer Rebellion,
First Balkan War,
Second Balkan War,
World War I,
World War II






*Variants* 
M85, M86, M86/90, M88/90, M90, M88/95, M88/24

*Cartridge*
8x52R, 8×50mmR Mannlicher, 8x56mmR Steyr / Hungarian, 8x57 mm IS

*Caliber*
8 mm caliber

*Action*
Straight-pull Bolt-action

*Feed system*
5-round en-bloc clip (stripper clip in M88/24), internal box magazine


----------



## A.Rafay

*Lee-Enfield*

The Lee-Enfield bolt-action, magazine-fed, repeating rifle was the main firearm used by the military forces of the British Empire and Commonwealth during the first half of the 20th century. It was the British Army's standard rifle from its official adoption in 1895 until 1957.

*Types*

Short Magazine Lee-Enfield Mk I 1904&#8211;1926
Short Magazine Lee-Enfield Mk II	1906&#8211;1927
Short Magazine Lee-Enfield Mk III/III	1907 &#8211; present
Rifle No. 1 Mk VI	1930&#8211;1933 (trials only; 1,025 produced)
Rifle No. 4 Mk I	1939 &#8211; present (officially adopted in 1941)
Rifle No. 4 Mk I	1942 &#8211; present
Rifle No 5 Mk I "Jungle Carbine"	1944 &#8211; present
Rifle No. 4 Mk 2	1949 &#8211; present
Rifle 7.62mm 2A	1964 &#8211; present
Rifle 7.62mm 2A1





Short Magazine Lee-Enfield Mk I (1903)





Short Magazine Lee-Enfield No. 1 Mk. III


*Cartridge:* .303 Mk VII SAA Ball
*Action:*Bolt-action
*Muzzle velocity:* 744 m/s (2,441 ft/s)
*Effective range:*550 yd (503 m)[2]
*Maximum range:*3,000 yd (2,743 m)[2]
*Feed system:*10-round magazine, loaded with 5-round charger clips
*Sights:*Sliding ramp rear sights, fixed-post front sights, "dial" long-range volley sights; telescopic sights on sniper models.

*Place of origin*
United Kingdom

*Service history*
*In service* MLE: 1895&#8211;1926
SMLE: 1907&#8211;present

*Wars*
Second Boer War
World War I
Various Colonial conflicts
Irish War of Independence
Irish Civil War
World War II
Indonesian National Revolution
Greek Civil War
Malayan Emergency
French Indochina War
Korean War
Arab-Israeli War
Suez Crisis
Mau Mau Uprising
Bangladesh Liberation War
Nepalese Civil War
Afghanistan conflict





Lee-Enfield No. 5 Mk 1 "Jungle Carbine"





An Afghan mujahid carries a Lee-Enfield in August 1985.


----------



## MilSpec

*Mosin Nagant*

Necessity is the mother of invention, with a conflict of the world, it necessity called for the greatest minds to come up with marvels in engineering, materials and manufacturing technology to come up with the brightest and most innovative technology to support the national cuase of their nation. Firearms industry saw the most innovative period in this period to produce some of the finest engineering equipment of that era. 


*Mosin Nagant 1891/30 - The Russian Hard Hitter
*

The origins of the rifle, its history and all developmental details are readily available for the interested readers and I cannot provide any more insight on it&#8217; than already available. What though is interesting about this rifle is the cartridge 7.62 x 54R was the only rim fired one, which in its days was comparable to all other standing battle rifles of the day like the .30 06, and 7.92×57mm Mauser and the 0.303 British. The rifle has decent sights, and the ballistics of the 7.62x 54R are quite similar to 7.62x51Nato which eventually replaced both the .30 06, .303 brit and the 7.92 x 57 Mauser. 
Another arena where the mosin trumped the other three was the ease of dis assembly and maintenance. The 5 round internal magazine could be argued as a disadvantage of this rifle, but back in it&#8217;s day the idea of engagement was quite different. 






















Wars	Boxer Rebellion
Russo-Japanese War
World War I
Finnish Civil War
Russian Revolution (1917)
Russian Civil War
Polish-Soviet War
Turkish War of Independence
Chinese Civil War
Spanish Civil War
Second Sino-Japanese War
Winter War
Continuation War
World War II
Great Patriotic War
First Indochina War
Korean War
Cuban Revolution
Yemeni Civil War
Vietnam War
Laotian Civil War
Cambodian Civil War
Cambodian&#8211;Vietnamese War
Thai&#8211;Laotian Border War
Afghan civil war
Soviet War in Afghanistan
Yugoslav Wars
First Chechen War
Second Chechen War
War in Afghanistan (2001&#8211;present)
Iraq War

Cartridge	7.62×54mmR
7.62×53mmR (Finnish variants only)
7.92×57mm Mauser (Polish variants)
Action	Bolt-action
Muzzle velocity	Light ball, ~ 865 m/s (2,838 ft/s) rifle
~ 800 m/s (2,625 ft/s) carbine.
Effective range	500 m (550 yards), 800+ m (with optics)
Feed system	5-round non-detachable magazine, loaded individually or with five-round stripper clips.
Sights	Rear: ladder, graduated from 100 m to 2,000 m (M91/30) and from 100 m to 2,000 m (M38 and M44); Front: hooded fixed post (drift adjustable)


----------



## A.Rafay

*M1903 Springfield*

The M1903 Springfield, formally the United States Rifle, Caliber .30-06, Model 1903, is an American clip-loaded, 5-shot, bolt-action service rifle used primarily during the first half of the 20th century.
It was officially adopted as a United States military bolt-action rifle on June 19, 1903, and saw service in World War I. It was officially replaced as the standard infantry rifle by the faster-firing, semi-automatic 8 round M1 Garand, starting in 1937. However, the M1903 Springfield remained in service as a standard issue infantry rifle during World War II, since the U.S. entered the war without sufficient M1 rifles to arm all troops. It also remained in service as a sniper rifle during World War II, the Korean War and even in the early stages of the Vietnam War. It remains popular as a civilian firearm, historical collector's piece and as a military drill rifle.






The U.S. rifle, Model of 1903 was 44&#8542; inches (1.098 m) long and weighed 8 lb 11 oz (3.95 kg). A bayonet could be attached; the M1905 bayonet blade was 16 in (406 mm) long and weighed 1 lb (0.45 kg). From 1906, the rifle was chambered to fire the .30-caliber M1906 cartridge (.30-06 cartridge), later the M1 (1926) and M2 Ball (1938) rounds. 






The rifle was sighted for 2,500 yd (2,300 m) and had a point-blank range of 500 yd (460 m). The maximum range of the ball cartridge, when elevated at an angle of 45°, was 4,890 yd (4.47 km; 2.78 mi).
The rifle was a magazine-fed clip-loader and could fire at a rate of 20 shots per minute. Each stripper clip contained 5 cartridges, and standard issue consisted of 12 clips carried in a cloth bandolier. When full the bandolier weighed about 3 lb 14 oz (1.8 kg). Bandoliers were packed 20 in a box, for a total of 1,200 rounds. The full box weighed 100 lb (45 kg).






*Specifications*


*Weight:*8.67 lb (3.9 kg) depending on wood density
*Length:*43.9 in (1,115 mm)
*Barrel length:*24 in (610 mm)
*Cartridge:* .30-03 Springfield; .30-06 Springfield
*Action:*Bolt-action
*Rate of fire:*15 rounds/min
*Muzzle velocity:*2,800 ft/s (853 m/s)
*Effective range:*656 yd (600 m)
*Maximum range:*Template:2500 yds, shooter dependent
*Feed system:*5-round, 25-round(Air Service variant) stripper clip, internal box magazine
*Sights:*Flip-up rear sight, barleycorn-type front sight _M1903A3: Aperture rear sight, barleycorn-type front sight_

*In service:* 19031974
*Wars*
Occupation of Haiti
Mexican Revolution
World War I
World War II
Second Sino-Japanese War
Chinese Civil War
Korean War
Cuban Revolution
Vietnam War


----------



## A.Rafay

*FG 42*

The Fallschirmjägergewehr 42 (FG 42) Was a assault rifle produced by Germany during WWII. In German, the name of the weapon meant Parachute Rifle. It combined the characteristics and firepower of a light machine gun in a lightweight form no larger than the standard-issue Kar 98k bolt-action rifle. Considered one of the most advanced weapon designs of World War II.





Both early (top) and late-war (bottom) variants of the FG 42.

The mechanism of FG-42 incorporated an entirely new arrangement in the release of the trigger. When shooting mode semiautomatic, Closed the bolt on yoke. When the gun was fired at automatic mode (burst) the bolt stayed open making the air flow inside the chamber, greatly improving its cooling system (similar to M1941 Johnson machine gun).






The FG 42 was an excellent weapon, but expensive and the manufacturing process of industrial production required much effort. So it was never used on a large scale and is remembered today as an exclusive weapon of paratroops Germans. Soon after, the German Army and SS eventually choose another firearm selective equally innovative, but manufacturing faster and cheaper, the celebrated StG 44.






*Type* 
Battle rifle
Light machine gun

*In service:* 19421945
*Used by:* Nazi Germany
*Wars:* World War II

*Specifications*

*Caliber:* 7.92x57mm
*Overall length:	*937 mm	
*Barrel length:* 508 mm
*Weight, empty:* 4.38 kg
*Rate of fire:* 900 rounds per minute	
*Magazine capacity:* 10 or 20 rounds

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------

